# What are you watching?



## vickie gee (Feb 6, 2016)

What are you watching on TV? I tried to resurrect the previous thread but it was already archived. On Netflix I am into Once Upon A Time, Person Of Interest, Criminal Minds, and NCIS. I recently started on The X Files. I had never watched before. It creeps me out to the point that I get spooked walking outside sometimes afterwards. Crazy. My husband lived away for 16 months and I had no fear because Smith & Wesson were with me. Now this show has me acting like a scared little school girl. I have started watching Cristela. It is funny.

Any good movie recommendations?


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm a Downtown Abby fanatic. I will be sad when it's over.

I watch the HGTV a lot and wish I could redo my house, or move.

And General Hospital, lol. Never watch it in the summer but addicted to it this time of year.

Grey's Anatomy, too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 7, 2016)

Ive been watching "Wentworth" on netflix. Its a remake of the Aussie womens prison show "Prisoner" that was very popular in the late 70s & 80s. Its a tad similart to "orange is the new black"

I started "How to make a murderer" last night , I need to watch a few more episodes before I can make a decision on it.

I love all the law and order shows and also a fan of criminal minds


----------



## Miniv (Feb 7, 2016)

Bones on Netflix.......


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 7, 2016)

HGTV, love those fixer upper shows, football and Basket ball, Gold Rush. Can't wait for the walking dead to start again.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2016)

We just get plain old local channels where we are at. No cable and not wanting to spend the extra for satelite or netflix at the moment. And this is 'nothing is on' season. We've been watching American Idol, Shark Tank and heck's Kitchen. Amazing Race and Survivor start soon-favorites of ours. And -Hurray!- The Voice will be back on in no time!


----------



## anoki (Feb 9, 2016)

Someone got me started watching shows on Netflix, and now 'regular' tv drives me insane with the ads!!

I love Suits!! I have been binge watching all the seasons for the past year (over and over and over again)!!





NCIS has redeemed itself....I wasn't too impressed with it a couple of seasons ago...after Ziva suddenly left.

Big Bang Theory - It is another that I will watch over and over and over again.

Lately I have been re-watching Gimour Girls, because I heard it was coming back with new shows on Netflix





I watched General Hospital for many, many years, but I got really bored with it a couple of years ago. Started watching it again a few months ago, but I just can't get back into it.

Sadly, that is about all I watch anymore. I have grown very tired of all the reality shows....

~kathryn


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Love being ad free here. The only ads I have to deal with pop up on computer and I will hit the SKIP AD in a hurry.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 10, 2016)

Currently I don't watch much television other than the News everyday...and WWE, I'm glued to that on Mon and Thurs.



But I'm loving this new show Outsiders on WGN. It's about a clan of people in rural Kentucky who kinda have their own world up on a mountain with their own laws etc. and some big wigs are trying to take their land. Here is a link to view a trailer it to see if you might like it: Click here.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2016)

News, debates, X-Files (the new one -- we watched the first ones years ago), Fresh Off the Boat, Goldbergs, Alpha House, and some movies. We use the Roku a lot between Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, and on demand channels.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 10, 2016)

Lots of HGTV, good training for my move next month to a new house (of course inspections have to pass first. First inspection is Monday and radon testing started today).

Idol, Code Black, Shark Tank, Undercover Boss, Ellen's Design Challenge, Chicago Med, Alaskas Last Frontier, Wild West Alaska, Survivor.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Netflix has new episodes of Bates Motel. We are back on that kick...the show we can't stop watching to see what happens next in the relationships of that creepy dysfunctional family. That creepy boy irks me when he says to his mom "*​Muther!"* ​


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2016)

We started watching 11.22.63 on Hulu, and so far like it. I read and loved the book years ago and like that this mini series version will have 8 parts. They can probably really do the novel justice with that much time.

On a less impressive note, I'm a reality TV junky and after a decade of resistance, dove into Keeping Up with the Kardashians. Started at the beginning (Hulu) and now on season 10. I'm surprised that I think they're actually mostly all fairly likable, with my favorites being (the still) Bruce Jenner and Scott Disick (sp?).


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh! Plus The Walking Dead with its mid-seaon premiere last Sunday. Best series in TV!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 19, 2016)

I love the walking dead, couldn't believe what happened to Carl. The whole show was great. My oldest daughters husbands family is related to the ones on Alaska the Last Frontier.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2016)

I bawled so much over what seemed to have happened to Glenn. I mean sobbed. And not just once, but throughout the week when I'd see clips online and the reactions f others when they saw it. Just crazy! Love ve the show and I think the spin-off, Fear The Walking Dead, is excellent, too. That one is streaming on Hulu now and well worth checking out for anyone who hasn't already.

It seems crazy to feel this way over a TV show, but thank God Carl wasn't killed. That would have felt gut wrenching.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2016)

^^^^^ It must be a great show^^^^^ Im going to have to make it my winter show to watch.



Its on netflix im hoping


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 22, 2016)

Give it a try by starting at the beginning if you can. You really get into the characters and feel a big loss when they die. I have really loved watching the young man who plays Carl grow up. Super talent.


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2016)

Has anyone here watched Fuller House? We watched a couple episodes and got a kick out of it. If you liked the original, it's an easy watch





What about 11.22.63 on Hulu? Loved the novel and so far the mini-series.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 21, 2016)

Jill, I've been watching Kardashians for years too!! Although I hate to admit to it!!! lol Also have watched General Hospital on and off for many years. I like Scandal, Nashville, HGTV, some ABC family shows, Switched at Birth, a new one Road to Recovery, started watching The Voice season 9 now watching season 10, and a Canadian show I love but can not watch current season only reruns Heartland!!!!! I love this show have seen through season 8 on the Up channel, it is a great family show, with a little romance and great horse storylines!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 21, 2016)

Australian netflix is .............. Walking dead isnt on there, looks like ill have to go and buy it on DVD.

Mistysmom I love heartland too, Im up to season 5


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2016)

We've started watching the different Dr. Pol shows. Some are tear jerkers, but always informative. Dr. Pol is an old school vet.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 25, 2016)

Jill, what channel is Dr. Pol on?? I know there are a few different shows on about Vets??!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 26, 2016)

I love once upon a time, bates motel, colony, the haves and the have nots, and the new show Outsiders! I also watch law and order, ncis, criminal minds, etc... Thank goodness for dvr.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it's on NatGeo weekly and weekend morings it's syndicated on a local channel. We watch the hour long version (the one I think is on NatGeo) on our Roku with Hulu. I think one is called The Incredible Dr. Pol and the other The Amazing Dr. Pol.


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2016)

I just checked the TV. The weekend syndicated show is Calling Dr. Pol. The one we watch on Hulu is The Incredible Dr. Pol, which if you don't have Hulu airs weekly on NatGeo Wild. He knows his stuff. Great old school, seen it a million times kind of vet. He has other vets in his practice and they treat livestock, horses, household pets and exotics. I think the practice is Wisconsin or Michigan. Lots of snow!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 28, 2016)

I just finished all episodes of Once Upon a Time. My new favorite fix on Netflix is LOST. I am soooooooooo hooked on it. I seem to be not having much success finding any new movies on Netflix that I care to watch. Anyone watched any Netflix movies lately? I am not going to pay for any movie channels other than it. Last one I watched from start to finish was Beasts Of No Nation.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Jill for posting where I could watch' Dr Pol! We dont have Hulu but do have NatGeo wild so I will be looking for it, sounds like a show i would like!! Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

Can I ask is Hulu like Netflix?

Im so disappointed with Australian netflix , compared to the U.S version its rather pathetic. i got rid of foxtel to try and save some money and figured for $11.99 a month that there would eb plenty to keep me busy on Netflix but not so.......

Walking dead was on there but who knows what reason its gone


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2016)

Hulu is a lot like Netflix, but for TV shows. It has some shows from inception through the previous or current season and with others only some previous seasons and the current season. For the tons of shows with current seasons, you can watch on Hulu the show as early as 1 day after the original air date. It does have commercials on the standard version, but the breaks are shorter than on regular TV. It is $7.99 / month, the same as Netflix here. You can uograde to commercial free for $4 more, but the comercials breaks care so short that we haven't bothered. There must be thousands of TV shows, including some Hulu Orignals that are really good, like 11.22.63. It does carry some movies, but not nearly as many as the TV series.

http://www.hulu.com/welcome


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2016)

We started watching Bates Motel last night. We love it! I was soooo sleepy, but stayed up to watch the first 3 episodes and vwill watch more tonight! Yay!!!! A new (to us) binge worthy show!


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2016)

Kim P said:


> I love once upon a time, bates motel, colony, the haves and the have nots, and the new show Outsiders! I also watch law and order, ncis, criminal minds, etc... Thank goodness for dvr.


We just started season 4 of Bates Motel. We love that show! We never watched it until I saw it mentioned on this thread


----------



## bevann (May 17, 2016)

can't wait until MISTRESSES comes back in a week or so.Watched it last year and was hooked-especially loved the hunky guy with the Aussie accent.Currently watching lots of Home&garden channel.I really don't like lots of the current trendy stuff they do in kitchens and baths especially white subway tile.IMO it looks like the bathrooms in Walmart.Another peeve of mine is the backsplash that looks like it has small strips of aluminum foil stuck in it.when I was in real estate sales I could walk into a property and tell when it was built by the color scheme and the cabinets.Moving into my new home in a few months and am decorating it to my taste,not current trends. No gray paint(too dull and depressing on a rainy day)no stainless steel appliances(IMO looks like a restaurant kitchen) Lots of earth tones with accent walls of deep red(my favorite color)I get lots of ides from HGTV Love the Fixer Up shows where they gut houses , move walls and make something beautiful out of a real mess


----------



## MajorClementine (May 19, 2016)

Netflix watching

White Collar

Republic of Doyle

A friend turned me on to White Collar. It's one you have to follow pretty closely. My hubby always asks me for a recap before we watch again the next night. I love shows that make you think.

Republic of Doyle I love for so many reasons.


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2016)

We watch some of those fixer upper shows, too; and also hate the subway tile trend, along with a few others. [My hubby cringes everytime they paint beautiful wood trim and accents (cheap wood, not a problem, but they paint some of the nice wood accents and just wreck them).


----------



## bevann (May 19, 2016)

I so agree chandab.I really dislike it when they take a sledge hammer to perfectly good kitchen cabinets that could be taken out and given to someone who needs things.We in this country are so wasteful I see these shows throw away lots of perfectly good items of all kinds.I am one who is not trendy.I get what I like and have it a long time.the house I am moving from has Mini horse looking wallpaper that has been up in my kitchen for over 26 years.I like it just as well as the day I put it up.I get ideas from the HGTV channel but with my gut. Got off the trac I usually watch Hallmark channel on sat night Nice movies.also love some of the old cowboy movies especially John Wayne and Sam Elliott. we watch Encore Western channel lots.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 2, 2016)

Last weekend I started watching Bloodline....didn't take long to get hooked, lovin it!


----------



## REO (Jul 5, 2016)

Bates Motel, Walking dead, House hunters, Big Bang Theory, Homicide Hunter, Four Weddings, Say yes to the dress


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2016)

Started watching "Power" last night, only the one episode but enjoyed it. Its a bit like " Empire" for those that may have seen it.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 19, 2016)

Does anyone watch Hand of God? I started watching it on Amazon Prime and really like it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been really disappointed with NetFlix for movies. BUT they did just put up a bunch of new series type movies.

Just finished watching Agents of Shield (3 seasons - not sure where they are on TV- but never in house when it's on...). Watching The Librarians now... But they were recorded on the DVR and seems we didn't get all of them or they aren't in order...






Watching Heart Land - funny when ever the family is around - we all have a couple of characters we LOVE TO HATE, LOL. The grand daughters are totally "ruined" - they will not sit thru even a qtr of a movie if it has real people and animals in it. They want only animated/talking animals - BLECK! Sometimes I want to "kill" my daughter and SIL, LOL.

I really want to watch the 3 sisters on the ranch in Australia. I have no idea what that show is/was called? Anyone know?

I'm not into the Walking Dead or a couple of others, but do am now watching Ghost Whisperer. Not sure where I stopped watching NCIS or CSI - but need to go back and watch final episodes...

Lightning "fried" our modem last week - so no movies available over the weekend (internet brings Netflix into our PS3 that plays the movies- i have no idea/understanding of how that works). TV did still work, but pretty amazing - all these channels and nothing to watch



when I came in and took breaks...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2016)

Keeping up with the Kaimanawas is what I think your talking about Paula



The girls are from NZ they round up wild brumbies and train them ? . ( gr8 show )

Think Im up to about season 4 or 5 or heartland





Netflix here is the pits, couldnt be more disappointed in it if it were possible. We only get half the content of the U.S.A version.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 20, 2016)

Jill said:


> We just started season 4 of Bates Motel. We love that show! We never watched it until I saw it mentioned on this thread


Jill...where are you getting Season 4 of Bates Motel?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2016)

Watched 10 Clover Lane last night, Put it this way, Its two hours lll never get back.


----------

